# considering move to California



## starfish256 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I am an undergraduate about to begin my final year at University and have been thinking about moving to the USA (California) for some time now. From reading other posts it does look as though the myths are true- it's VERY difficult to get the treasured green card! I have had a years work experience as an analyst in an Investment Bank in London but am not sure whether this will be my career path after graduation. 

I just wanted your thoughts on whether it would be considered a good idea to apply for the green card now as my circumstances may change after graduation. Are the chances of getting the green card increased if i have some sort of training afer graduation in the States?

Any feedback is welcome! 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you mean by "would it be considered to apply for a Green Card"? Please do some research - an immigrants best friend and worst enemy - here it is: USCIS Home Page

You did not mention what field you will graduate in and with what degree. Can you give some more details? Thank you. Why USA? Why CA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are basically three routes to a green card: family willing to sponsor you in the US, an employer willing to transfer you over under a visa that will allow you to apply for a green card at some point, or the diversity lottery if you're eligible for that. There is also the option to go over on a working non-immigrant visa in order to build contacts that would eventually allow you to apply for a green card.

For most options, you would have a considerably better chance with a few years of experience in your chosen field, ideally with an international or US company. Like most countries, the US has LOTS of new graduates in every imaginable field, all looking for entry level jobs. What is most likely to land you a job in the US is "several" years of experience in some area that isn't readily available in the US or a particularly unique combination of training and experience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

starfish256 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an undergraduate about to begin my final year at University and have been thinking about moving to the USA (California) for some time now. From reading other posts it does look as though the myths are true- it's VERY difficult to get the treasured green card! I have had a years work experience as an analyst in an Investment Bank in London but am not sure whether this will be my career path after graduation.
> 
> ...


Your question makes no sense. The only way you could apply for a green card on the strength of your education and work history as described would be in an EB category through a national interest waiver. While they would certainly take your application together with the appropriate fee, I fear the adjudicator might be laughing so much they forget to put the refusal in the mail.

If you did a postgraduate degree in the US, your chances of securing a suitable status for working would increase. But there are still no guarantees.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Many big financial institutions have failed recently, and there are a lot of people with tons of experience that are unemployed.

If you are from a country that is eligible for the lottery, then you might as well start applying now, and do so every year. Maybe you will be lucky enough to get one. The chances are dramatically decreased because a great many people apply who are not interested in emigrating, but rather want to work there for a few years, using the lottery in lieu of the non-existent (except for OZ and NZ) working holiday visas. People win who aren't really interested, or who applied as a lark and change their mind, thus wasting the green card opportunity. The ones that go unused aren't added to the pool for other years or anything.

Of course if you are from the UK (except Northern Irelend) this is moot, since you aren't eligible anyway.


----------

